# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 04.12.2010 - 05.12.2010

## CyberHelper

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fnb -> \msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.3567, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> f:\topila\miaborisavljevic.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.21241, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.3490, AVAST4: Win32:Palevo-AI [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.awen -> g:\open.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.2516, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4761041, NOD32: Win32/Bflient.K worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.BAT.Qhost.lh -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\application data\opera\opera\temporary_downloads\vkguest.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Hosts.2035, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5160536, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.gas -> c:\windows\201012042154\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.42205, AVAST4: Win32:StartPage-ALZ [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.utt -> c:\windows\system32\dcbd.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rugo-D [Adw] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_79.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_69.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_09.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_29.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__7.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_19.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_39.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_49.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_59.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__9.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf__0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\juzjf_89.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.xxmy -> c:\documents and settings\eum\doctorweb\quarantine\615.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20878, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5000785, AVAST4: Win32:Tedroo-D [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mufanom.asel -> c:\users\usver\appdata\local\motracpc.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.3358 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.arfn -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Panda.171, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.52204, AVAST4: Win32:Zbot-MWP [Trj] )Trojan.VBS.Zapchast.an -> c:\documents and settings\all users\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\hihotrun.jseTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.aqv -> g:\autorun.inf ( AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-AO [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.anjh -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16001, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.81884, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.anmb -> c:\documents and settings\yuriy\yeawl.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.78398, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-BRS [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bshh -> f:\autorun.inf ( AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-AT [Wrm] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

